# pre-seed and clomid



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ladies
Just a quicky really. Im really sorry if its a thick question and give TMI.... BUT

Im on clomid at the mo and havent really got alot of vaginal dryness, completely the opposite really!   so would I benefit from pre-seed or is it only to be used as lub if your dry as normal lub isnt too kind to sperm?

Ive read that so many people have got caught whilst using it, just thought it might help, even if I dont need the lub (I will try ANYTHING)  

Anyone know??
xxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi linz  

i have never had to use pre seed but as far as i am aware this helps when you have dryness so if you dont suffer with dryness you dont have to use it but hey wait + see what other replys you get   suppose if you want it there aint no harm in using it but like i say i aint no expert, maybe you could type it in the search bar at the top of the FF page + see what resutls come up for it  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It wouldn't hurt to use it....it's sperm friendly after all.

I must say, I've never had a problem with "dryness" (quite the opposite sometimes TMI  ) but I did buy some Preseed several years ago and used it a couple of times......DP just wasn't keen on it as he just said there was too much "slippiness" !!!!!   

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

lol
Im abit like you, too much slippyness already! I dont know if we would like it, just thnking of anything that might help!
I did as cleg said and checked out the search bar at the top, this is what i found:

_Kelly, it's a sperm friendly lube. It's supposed to create a nice sperm friendly environment so the little swimmers can survive a bit longer up there!

This is our first month of using it, and as weeza said, sex with it is great so I have stocked up and fully intend to use it around ovulation time for the foreseeable future. As they say at Tescos, every little helps.

Good luck girls

Shill xx_

so maybe it could help? if 'It's supposed to create a nice sperm friendly environment so the little swimmers can survive a bit longer up there'

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, it acts exactly like egg white cervical mucus (ewcm).

Our vaginal secretions are acidic, sperm/semen is alkaline so when we're at our most fertile ie around ovulation, the ewcm protects and nourishes the sperm...protects the swimmers from the acidity of the vagina and also the secretions of the womb.....but it also helps nourish it to keep those swimmers alive for as long as possible...and ewcm is really stretchy too so the sperm can "travel" in it up through cervix and womb until they reach the tubes.

Preseed just does basically the same job.

N x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

there you go linz   think i know what your gonna be buying then ey  

xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

im on ebay as we speak  

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, Just thought I'd let you know ~ I used pre seed for 2 cycles in July and August of last year for the first time (with 100mg Clomid) My daughter is due in 2 weeks time!!!

So yes, I'd definately say give it a go!!!

Good Luck and Take Care, Bxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

That brilliant to hear some good news on clomid.  
Did you have probs with CM or did you just try it anyway? I havent got probs with my CM (as far as I know) but I thought it couldnt hurt to try!
Good luck for 2 weeks, hope everything goes ok  
x x x Linz x x x


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I was a tiny bit dry but not ultra. We did use KY Jelly but that's not supposed to be very good when ttc.

Bought some pre~seed as I read on here and on babycentre that it is supposed to help the swimmers on their way and used it for 2 cycles and it worked!!!

Good Luck and I hope it works for you too.

Bxx


----------

